# Deteriorating gaskets



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I was always told that the gaskets in a toilet needed replacing when you can reach in and wipe your finger around the rubber gaskets/washers and the color rubs off on your finger and clouds the water the same color. This always made sense to me. Our other supervisor told me a buddy of his (Dont know how much or what experience he actually has in plumbing) told him that was nonsense. He said his buddy told him that ALL rubber parts do this. I have been to a lot of jobs in my time and only came across a very few that did this, and upon speaking to the HO find the toilets have been there for about 15 to 20 years. Never seen it on any newer toilet. 

What is your opinion on the color rubbing off, do you think its an indication they need replacing or has it been your experience that this is normal and they actually dont need replacing

I mention my theory to the HO and suggest they be replaced, but if I am wrong about it then I just as well not change them.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Our water is so heavily chlorinated that my fingers are black every time I touch a flapper or seal inside a tank - virtually regardless of age.

I suppose there's some logic to saying the part should be replaced when the rubber/silicon is coming off on your hands but, around here we would have to repair every toilet that's more than a couple months old.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It seem to be an obvious sign of deterioration. Maybe it is not the "final" determining factor but it sure indicates that the life clock is ticking for the flapper.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I think the slow release toilet tank cleaners are the worst offenders.

I finally had to put a stop to replacing flappers under warranty when those products are used.

I've always saved all of the paperwork that comes with the fixtures, put them in a binder and handed it off to the HO after each project -- I finally had to add a clause stipulating that the use of slow release tank cleaners would void the warranty.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The rule we follow is if the rubber is flaking away then the offending part needs to be replaced.


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

It seems like after 5 years the flapper turns your hands black. Stuff can really stain your hands and clothes. The worst is the blue dye. We refuse to touch a toilet until it's been cleaned if the tank has dye in it. Basically impossible not to get it on everything!


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I think the slow release toilet tank cleaners are the worst offenders.
> 
> I finally had to put a stop to replacing flappers under warranty when those products are used.


Good point. 

I will generally not work on or pull a toilet that has the blue sludge in the tank. It's not worth the liability if a tiny splash gets on something it shouldn't.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I think the slow release toilet tank cleaners are the worst offenders.
> 
> I finally had to put a stop to replacing flappers under warranty when those products are used.
> 
> I've always saved all of the paperwork that comes with the fixtures, put them in a binder and handed it off to the HO after each project -- I finally had to add a clause stipulating that the use of slow release tank cleaners would void the warranty.


Kholer and several other manufacturers have started putting those nearly non-removable stickers on that state if in tank bowl cleaners are used the warranty is voided. That is my warranty as well.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Locally the water in my area is chlorinated heavily also.. Have you noticed the "newer" like past 3-4 years or so replacement flappers shrink up with the chlorine as opposed to deteriorating? 
The Kholer blue ones are the worst in my neck of the woods. The all rubber (or whatever matrl they are) ones barely cover the hole from the start and the slightest shrinking causes them to not seat well. And the blue ones with the plastic on top and the flat gasket that material seems to expand and ripple with chlorine. 
I like the Korky replacements WB big orange isn't bad either, both seem to take chlorination pretty well.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I use that black marking evidence for 'reason to replace' constantly.


It's deterioration. It means it is wearing out.


Great for "it's cheaper to address this before it does need replacing." instead of having the plumber come out on separate equations.


And every job I removed such parts because they was leaking?

All rubbed off black.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

if it leaks... you change it:thumbup:


----------

